# b14 arm rest



## NiS[sX]mO (Mar 1, 2003)

Hi everyone, I saw arm rests in B14 in this forum and I want to know if I need to change the rear part from the console ?
Txk, Yann


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

This is available from Nissan. It slides in the cavity in the console between the seats. Don't even need tools to install  

Lew


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

was just talking to courtesy nissan (and listening to some guys in the background joke about asian guys...) and the dude looked for like 10 minutes, and still couldn't find it. he told me to get a part number for it because he hadn't heard of it and said he didn't think it existed...


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

phreako said:


> was just talking to courtesy nissan (and listening to some guys in the background joke about asian guys...) and the dude looked for like 10 minutes, and still couldn't find it. he told me to get a part number for it because he hadn't heard of it and said he didn't think it existed...


I purchased one from my local dealer in about 1999 and gave it to my daughter for her 1997 200SX SE-R. If I recall correctly, it was in an Accessories catalog.

I looked, but can't find the receipt. Sorry  

Lew


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

999M1-LF004BK, I pulled it from another thread because I asked about that at one time..........


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks. called up courtesy, it pulled up as "B14 U", whatever that means, and he said it would be $53.40, minus whatever discount i can talk him into for DNE members... dunno if it's worth $50 though, i'm so used to just resting my hand on the shifter anyway.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i was thinking of getting it too. ANyone knows if the one from the stanza/altima would fit?


----------

